# Pregnant dream interpretation



## Globug1021 (Jul 14, 2012)

I have another post about there possibility of getting pregnant while on mirena, especially if the strings get list but the iud was still there, because there past week I've been showing pregnancy symptoms and my strings went missing in April. I've been nauseated, gassy, slightly constipated, sensitive to smells and peeing almost every hour even if I only have a sip of something. Anyway, the other question I had was about a month ago I dreamt I was pregnant on two different nights, and it felt so incredibly real that when I awoke I was confused not realizing I had been dreaming... And not even a week before that my mom dreamt I was pregnant too. Thoughts?


----------



## grisandole (Jan 11, 2002)

I don't know anything about Mirena, but I can relate to the pregnant dreams! I get them on occassion, and the do feel so real; I've even had one where I'm giving birth, and then I wake up and I'm looking for the baby, lol.


----------



## Globug1021 (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah I freaked when I woke up cause my belly was gone lol...


----------

